# PSI Woodworking Pen Mandrel



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

yea it is great I have it also nice looking pens also


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I also use this mandrel.
I noticed that when you brought your tailstock up to the end of the rod, you had to align it ever so slightly to get it into the hole.
Although the lathe I use for pens, when checking the tailstock to headstock it is point to point, when I put in this mandrel I also have to move the rod about 1/3 thickness of the rod to get it into the hole of the tailstock center. No matter how I bend the rod a bit to try and straighten it, it does this. 
I can only surmise that the rod is not mounted completely straight coming out of the headstock MT2 attachment.
In any case, if you take a magnifying glass, you will see some undulation in your finished pen body when you look. The rod is not true and has a slight bow in it on the run of the rod. Not a big deal, but it is there. It is understandable, since the rod did not flow into the hole of the tailstock piece by itself. Even if your lathe is point to point.

Watching your video, I noticed you also have the catch problem with the spacers not holding the pen blanks. I also tighten up my tailstock, but leave it tight throughout the process. Seems to help with any chattering in the overall process. Since the pressure is on the spacers and the pen, not the rod, it helps keep the pen nice and tight.


----------



## Gunnyb4 (Jan 30, 2018)

I did notice that however I didn't think it would transfer once through the tail. I will check that out. I will try tightening my tail stock down more to see if that helps the catches. My points are lined up as well. Thanks.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

The mandrels are okay, but the mandrel 'savers' (live centers for the tailstock) are problematic.

I've had two of them and the bearings shelled out on both of them … bearings would scream like a banshee.

Finally gave up on PSI and ordered a similar product from Craft Supplies ( https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/16/5492/Precision-Machine-Pen-Center?term=mandrel+saver+tailstock+center ).

Costs more than the one from PSI, but worth it.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> The mandrels are okay, but the mandrel savers (live centers for the tailstock) are problematic.
> 
> I ve had two of them and the bearings shelled out on both of them … bearings would scream like a banshee.
> 
> ...


the first thought is you are putting too much pressure on them….. had mine for years not a problem with it


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess if you think about it from the standpoint of how much pressure you have to put on this mandrel to keep the spacers and blanks from catching and slipping, all that pressure has to go somewhere.

When I tighten down the tailstock to make sure the blanks and spacers turn so I can actually cut wood, I'm putting tons of pressure on bearings, and if they hold, it probably relieves itself by possibly letting the rod bend? Not sure…


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> I guess if you think about it from the standpoint of how much pressure you have to put on this mandrel to keep the spacers and blanks from catching and slipping, all that pressure has to go somewhere.
> 
> When I tighten down the tailstock to make sure the blanks and spacers turn so I can actually cut wood, I m putting tons of pressure on bearings, and if they hold, it probably relieves itself by possibly letting the rod bend? Not sure…
> 
> - Tennessee


you should not really have to crank down on it just but I am using carbide cutters normally and they seem to need a much lighter touch than traditional lathe tools. I think when doing it is better to have them on the plus side of loose anyway I seem to have less catches when turning acrylic pen blanks that way


----------

